# Made A 350mm Disc Sander



## Ed. (Oct 20, 2016)

I thought that a disc sander would be a usefull addition to the shed, so bought a 2HP 240V motor off E-Bay (1440RPM), a small sheet of 1/2" ply and an offcut of 3mm metal sheet. Went out and bought a really old basic wood lathe just for the parts ($15) as it had a couple of small face plates and then cut up the frame and threw the rest out apart from the motor.
Cut the sheet of ply into 2 circles of 350mm and glued them together. Coated the ply with Polyurethane to seal the ply. Bolted the faceplate to it and then machined it on the metal lathe to a perfect circular disc and also the front face to make it flat, re-coated the front face with polyurethane.

Pic 1. Made 4 supports out of 19mm rod, these are threaded one end and welded to the back of the dust frame, these bolt the rear dust cover to the front flange of the motor.

Pic 2. Bent a piece of flat bar 40mm x 3mm to a circular shape and welded it to the 3mm piece of metal sheet to make the back support cover. Cut off excess material and ground flush.

Pic 3. Had a piece of heavy channel steel lying around so welded on a couple of tabs so use those to clamp/bolt down to a table. Drilled and tapped 4 bolts to clamp the motor support base to it.

Pic 4. Made the front bottom dust cover the same way and this is screwed to the back cover by 4 tabs from the back, Cut out a 2 holes in the back cover, one for the disk hub support to fit through, and the second larger one for the 100mm dust extraction hose to fit to. There are also two nuts welded to the back cover, one on each side and these support the swivel table frame.


----------



## Ed. (Oct 20, 2016)

Pic 5. Welded a slotted piece of plate to the motor support channel, rough plasma cut it out and then filed it and also used a carbide burr to shape it into a semi circle. There is an adjustable bolt which sets the angle of the table and the bolt on the frame pivots the table frame. Although not shown I later added another piece of steel directly in front of the sanding area to support the front of the table

Pic 6. Back cover welded up.

Pic 7 & 8. Side pics.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 20, 2016)

G'Day Ed!
you have done a wonderful job.
i like your ingenuity!
the sander and your good sense will serve you well for many years to come!
all the best
mike


----------



## Ed. (Oct 20, 2016)

Thanks Mike,  one thing I should have done was to get someone to roll that flat bar for me as I don't have a ring roller, mine didn't come out perfectly round as I used a hammer and a vice to bend it into a circle, causing problems when I added the other half of the front dust cover. Oh well, maybe another little project later on in the pipeline!


----------



## Randall Marx (Oct 20, 2016)

I like it! Very nice job, Ed.


----------

